# Sherwin Williams Tile-Clad HS Epoxy



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Input on this product to be used on a garage floor as a solid color. No flakes or clear coat on top.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Its good. Armorseal 1000 is better. What do you want to know?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Paradigmzz said:


> Its good. Armorseal 1000 is better. What do you want to know?


Someone wants a garage floor just with a solid color.

Can they tint Armorseal 1000 to any color.?


----------



## Paradigmzz

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Someone wants a garage floor just with a solid color.
> 
> Can they tint Armorseal 1000 to any color.?


Yep.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I'm gonna be using for the first time this week too. Three car garage floor with decorative flakes in the second coat and a rexthane top coat. For some reason I've been nervous about this job having never used tileclad or rexthane before.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Armorseal is a true floor epoxy, Macropoxy is a multi-purpose, but still very hard.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

What's the price range of Armorseal 1000? Does the Tile-Clad needs a clear top coat?


----------



## Rbriggs82

My SW rep talked me out of armorseal 1000 said it was overkill on a residential garage floor.


----------



## Rbriggs82

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What's the price range of Armorseal 1000? Does the Tile-Clad needs a clear top coat?


It doesn't need it but I feel better with garage floors with a clear coat plus it looks nicer :yes:


----------



## Bender

I'm a big armorseal fan.



Rbriggs82 said:


> My SW rep talked me out of armorseal 1000 said it was overkill on a residential garage floor.


He _must_ be floggedirate:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Bender said:


> I'm a big armorseal fan.
> 
> 
> He _must_ be floggedirate:


It's what I originally wanted to use but he said it was difficult to work with and how the conditions have to be perfect. Basically all the stars have to align for it to go down successfully. 

After reading about it I think I'll bid my next floor with armorseal. Maybe he thought I wasn't going to grind the floors first or something?


----------



## bskerley

Prep Prep Prep. Reduce your first coat (after the sweat in). Otherwise your good. Good product, shouldnt have any issues.


----------



## Oden

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's what I originally wanted to use but he said it was difficult to work with and how the conditions have to be perfect. Basically all the stars have to align for it to go down successfully. After reading about it I think I'll bid my next floor with armorseal. Maybe he thought I wasn't going to grind the floors first or something?


 I used that stuff quite a lot by now on comcrete floors. If the concrete has never been sealed we broom sweep and pit it on. Never had a problem. did lots of floors with it.


----------



## mustangmike3789

rent a painter said:


> input on this product to be used on a garage floor as a solid color. No flakes or clear coat on top.


 probably going to yellow and chalk without a top coat if it has uv exposure.


----------



## WisePainter

use HS and 1000 a lot.
great products with great results.

ALWAYS grind, or shot blast EVERY flooring substrate.
because that's just how it should always be done.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Does 1000 require two coats or one? When I used HS I had to do two.


----------



## momule

Depends on your application. Mils are mils. 

Macro 646 has a higher solids which is nice if using to broadcast flakes or quartz. 

As mustangmike3789 said You MUST have a Urethane topcoat if UV exposure or it will Yellow and chalk 

Wise painter speaks from experience. Grinding/surfacing is a MUST. Etching is what ignorant homeowners do.


----------



## creativeeyeball

I have used rexthane clear on many projects and have found it to be far superior to other urethanes for strength. Crystal clear and does not scratch easy like the other cheaper products. I will say the pricing needs a SW reduction. Way overpriced! Put your foot down on the pricing, they have alot of room to move on it's pricing.
____________
"
commercial-industrial-paint-companies"
"
serving michigan-ohio-indiana"
"""
elastomeric-metal-roof-painting"""


----------



## straight_lines

creativeeyeball said:


> I have used rexthane clear on many projects and have found it to be far superior to other urethanes for strength. Crystal clear and does not scratch easy like the other cheaper products. I will say the pricing needs a SW reduction. Way overpriced! Put your foot down on the pricing, they have* alot of room to move on it's pricing.*


You think? It retails for over $300 a gallon.


----------



## IPCSpecialists

I'm a big supporter of Tnemec and would suggest series 295 Clear CRU if you want a very hard, very clear, chemical resistant urethane top coat.


----------



## Rbriggs82

straight_lines said:


> You think? It retails for over $300 a gallon.


Holly Moley! I've never checked the retail on it but know I get it in the low 90s.


----------



## straight_lines

My price is about the same. Who pays anything near retail on this product? Ever? Thats just crazy. 

That said its a great product!


----------



## Rbriggs82

straight_lines said:


> My price is about the same. Who pays anything near retail on this product? Ever? Thats just crazy.
> 
> That said its a great product!


Agreed, have another floor I'll be using it on at the end of the month :thumbsup:


----------

